# Planting a weeping cherry tree



## Terri Hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

I recently bought a "snow fountain twisted weeping cherry" and I'd like to plant it in a protected area close to my house (we're zone 4-5 with high winds in winter). How far from the house do I plant this so the roots don't eventually push in the basement wall? The tag on the tree says it will grow 10 feet tall by 12 feet wide.


----------



## Garden Visions (Oct 30, 2001)

*Cherry Tree*

Most small ornamentals like weeping Cherry do not have an agressive root system, so damage to a foundation would probably not happen. If this is a 'corner planting' from the house I would recommend at least 8-10'. The root system of all plants extends well beyond the canopy of the plant, in fact if there are any other trees in your yard of any size I would bet money on their roots growing along your foundation.


John 
Garden Visions Nursery
ISA Certified Arborist, Illinois Certified Nurseryman


----------

